# Best Radio Ashore



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

Whats the best radio to buy ashore in your opinion....


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

If you are talking Marine Band as this is a shipping site, Icom or Motorola in my view. Like everything else in life you get what you pay for.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Pick of the portables... Sony ICF-SW7600GR http://www.universal-radio.com/CATALOG/portable/0360.html 

unless you want to spring for the top of the line Eton http://www.etoncorp.com/product_card/?p_ProductDbId=5971

If you want a good desktop ham set with very good general receive capabilities then the Icom ic-718 is good value http://www.icomamerica.com/en/products/amateur/hf/718/default.aspx

Or... if you want DC to Daylight then have a look at the Icom PCR1500 http://www.icomamerica.com/en/products/receivers/pc/pcr1500/default.aspx

I have a PCR1500, a Sony7600, 2 x IC-735s ( pretty much a pre 718 ), an IC-710 and an IC-706Mk2G.. happy with all of them but its horses for courses....
Good luck

Frank
VK3JFH/MEPP5


----------



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

I have an interest in Amateur radio ...but I know very little in this subject.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

have a word with Trotterdot, Dick.......

he's forgotten it all too........

hee hee


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the UK has dropped the morse requirement so getting a ham ticket is just the theory and regs these days. Not sure what form the UK test takes but in Oz it is multiple choice which isn't as easy as some may think..... I wouldn't like to sit it again.
I have the 706 and the 710 on my boat where they are used mainly for HF Email ( via sailmail ww.sailmail.com) and the getting of Gribs ( 'Gridded Binary' or 'weather charts' in simple terms), also for keeping a sked with the patagonian Cruising net each morning when I am out and about. With the PCR1500 I can pull down pics direct from the wx satellites ( no Ham ticket required)....
In the day job I used to carry one of the ic-735s on the ship and had a dipole rigged up between the monkey island and the funnel...
Amatuer radio is whatever you want to make of it... all good fun...


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Dick:
When you say 'radio' I wonder if you mean receiver, with the intention of being an SWL, or transceiver with the intention of actually becoming a ham?

The problem with just about everything produced these days is that is nigh-on impossible to repair. It always seems ridiculous that technical knowledge is demanded in an amateur licence examination yet there is little opportunity for the average ham to put it into practice. Looking at the standards required in different countries it is apparent that only the U.S. Extra-Class licence comes anywhere close to the degree of knowledge required to design and construct one's own equipment. On the other hand, the average ex- R/O, I am sure, would have little difficulty in knocking up a transmitter, at least.


----------

